# Chicago Gameday 25 is Feb 27th: SIGN UP NOW!



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

[imager]http://photos3.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/7/b/6/b/highres_10051595.jpeg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 25 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday 25 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday 25 is February 27th, starting at 9:30 a.m.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 25. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

[highlight]Also please note[/highlight] that the Lords of Tyr podcast will be at Gameday doing some recording throughout the day. So, please be aware that you might see people with microphones walking around wanting to talk to you. Do not be alarmed. 


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1.	*Miniatures Painting Workshop*, Chgowiz (high table near soda machines)
2.	*InSpectres*, "18 holes of DOOM!", Reidzilla
3.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *Star Wars Saga Edition*, "Ere yet the fight be done," sw3333
4.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *Weapons of the Gods*, "Auspicious Beginnings," Vyvyan Basterd
5.	*Pathfinder*, "Keep on the Borderlands," William Ronald
6.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game*, "Crestfall and/or Bust," Mark
7.	*44: A Game of Automatic Fear*, buzz​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *Swords & Wizardry (OD&D)*, "The Dungeon of Akban," Chgowiz (brown table in front of the microwave)
2.	*Supernatural*, "Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight," Ninjacat (table by back door)
3.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Iriaebor Intrigue 2:  Once More, with Twice the Collateral Damage!," Trevalon Moonleirion
4.	*D&D 4e/Paranoia XP mash-up: Kingdom of Teria*, "Hot Potato," WJMacGuffin 
5.	*Serial Homicide Unit*, Nev the Deranged (private room)
6.	[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "The Lost Library," buzz
7.	*Atomic Highway*, "The Plunder of Gurnee," Reidzilla​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. Painfully
5. Paul_Klein
6. Chadarius
7. Chadarius' guest
8. WJMacGuffin
9. SuddenImpact
10. dalkai
11. William Ronald
12. Chgowiz
13. Fenril Knight
14. ...


[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Miniatures Painting Workshop*
Chgowiz (high table near soda machines)
[imager]http://www.otherworld.me.uk/images/gallery/PFOrc2.jpg[/imager]
[bq]RPGChicago, Chicago's fastest growing RPG Meetup Group, is pleased to present a miniature painting workshop! Sit down and paint a free miniature, supplied by Reaper, and pick up some tips and tricks from other painters and miniatures experts. We will have a table, paints, miniatures and great company to help you learn how to do some basics and pick up some great techniques. Come and go as you like, we'll be painting from 9.30 till about 2.00pm. 

Materials Provided: Paints, brushes, miniatures. Feel free to bring your own if you like![/bq]
Sign-up for this event is flexible; 8-10 people can be accommodated at a time.
1. Painfully
2. Chadarius
3. Chadarius' guest
4. rowport
4. blakbuzzrd
6. Calin (aka Warcry)
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *18 holes of DOOM!*
InSpectres, Reidzilla
[imager]http://www.memento-mori.com/inspectres/inspectres_square.jpg[/imager]
[bq]So, you've just opened the doors to your brand new Mount Prospect InSpectres franchise and in walks your first customer! Apparently an ominous dark cloud has covered the Mount Prospect Golf Club grounds and several golfers have gone missing. Can your inexperienced InSpectres team discover what wickedness lurks at Mount Prospect's most historical recreation area? Lock and load guys; it looks like it's time to tee off some evil!

No experience or supplies needed. Just bring a healthy spirit for some semi-serious, narrative style 'busting adventure with dash of cheesy humor. I highly recommend checking out the free, bare-bones version of the InSpectres rules.

Who you gona call? INSPECTRES![/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. Der Spot
3. Mr Chew Baca
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *Ere yet the fight be done*
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/jedi1.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Things had been going well for Philario Martel, a Jedi in hiding, and his protégé Adam, who he rescued from a Sith cloning facility about a year ago. The two are a part of a shipping crew led by Captain Toby Chamberlain. Along with the crew, Phil, Adam, and Toby had even been able to help other Jedi who escaped Order 66, but those missions have been less and less frequent. It had been weeks since anything involving the Jedi had come up until today. A contact of Toby’s with Corellian black market ties contacted him about unloading some interesting technology. When it was discovered this was cloning technology, Phil had Toby set up a meeting with this contact. Phil wants to know if this technology has anything to do with Adam.

This game is for 6 players. No experience is necessary, either with SW Saga or these characters, which will be provided.[/bq]
1. strider1970
2. Indigo Twilight
3. Paul_Klein's guest
4. enigma1122
5. Solodan
6. Paul_Klein
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *Auspicious Beginnings*
Weapons of the Gods, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://www.pen-paper.net/images/rpgdb/eos1100.jpg[/imager]
[bq]*Welcome to Shen Zhou!*

Shen Zhou, or "Land of the Gods", is an epic and fantastic vision of fourth-century China, and serves as the setting for Weapons of the Gods. You play young, up-and-coming heroes of the Wulin: the Martial Atrs world. Whether Warriors, Coutiers or Scholars, your characters are already well-known for their heroic deeds, and are able to focus their chi in spectacular displays of martial-arts power. Seeking challenge, fame and power, you struggle against other martial artists, armies and even monsters in an attempt to have your name known throughout the land!

You are playing one of four bold young heroes who have travelled to the far edges of Shen Zhou, seeking the infamous Only Six Devils to seize some of the most famed splendours in all the land. Only Six Devils is a mighty city set between harsh mountains, the great Yellow River, and the fierce Northern Desert. The personal domain of the mysterious and terrifying Iron Shadow Warlord, it has no law other than his word, and the eccentric whims of his six District Governors - powerful men and women whom locals claim to be the titular Six Devils. The city is famed for two things: the ruthless professionalism of its mercenaries, and the splendour of its markets. It is said that you can buy anything within the walls of Only Six Devils.

However, you have no intention of buying anything. Your motives may be as noble as righting an injustice to your homeland or as selfish as increasing your fame with the boldest of thievery, but you are here to take one of Shen Zhou's greatest treasures! You have banded with other brave members of the Wulin who also seek a treasure only Six Devil City can provide, having fallen together and forged a fast bond of friendship fighting the Devil Cloud gang on your journey! However, for even such a mighty band, the markets do not give up their splendours easily. You begin in the chaotic madness of Unruly Devil District, the most densely populated place in all of Shen Zhou. The treasures that you seek lie in the exclusive serenity of Prosperous Devil District, on sale in the legendary Ninefold Prosperity Pavilion!

Sapphire Miang, Governor of Properous Devil, forbids any to enter her district unless invited by one of the wealthy magnates who dwell there. Luckily, those magnates often have need of brave (or foolhardy) fighters to aid them in their feuds. On this very day, three such nobles are holding a tourney to gain their favor. How lucky for you - you can run on water, split stones with your fists, and count the drops of rain as they fall... how can you fail?

_Which of these four brave heroes will you be?_

*Xiao-Li Pai* - A loyal daughter and fierce Warrior, her virtue and ambition soar to the skies, and her sword skill is higher than the clouds!

*Feng Guo* - A young Warrior who may not be wise, but is stronger than an ox with honour that knows no bounds, and fists like iron!

*Liang Shui* - A Courtier of unparalleled dedication, he breaks hearts with his smile and poetry, and breaks bones with his sound-based kung-fu!

Patience Meng - A brilliant Scholar, tragically to young to retire to a mountain and contemplate the Dao. His wise advice seems almost magical, his Daoist spells confound the strongest foe, and he can still crack heads with his staff!

Please indicate your character choice when signing up:

1. Xiao-Li Pai -
2. Feng Guo -
3. Liang Shui -
4. Patience Meng -[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged (Liang Shui)
2. Tofu_Master (Xiao-Li Pai)
3. WJMacGuffin (Feng Guo)
4. Dokomo
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *Keep on the Borderlands*
Pathfinder, William Ronald
[imager]http://paizo.com/image/product/catalog/PZO/PZO1110_180.jpeg[/imager]
[bq]Dangers abound in the country of Lastwall on the continent of Avistan on the world of Golarion. The orc hordes in the Hold of Belkzen threaten the land and the evil of an ancient lich king still lies over part of the nearby principality of Ustalav. However, now there are reports of humanoid incursions and bandits in an area of Lastwall once deemed as relatively safe. Once again, the land is in need of heroes. Is your hardy band of heroes up to the challenge?

This event is an adaption of the classic adventure Keep on the Borderland to the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game rules. First level characters will be provided. If you have played Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 rules, or earlier version of the same rules, you should have little problem playing in this event. If you are a novice role player, you should have no problem playing in this event. Characters will be provided.[/bq]
1. oneleggedman
2. gperez1234
3. GORAK
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *Crestfall and/or Bust*
Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, Mark
[imager]http://jeriwesterson.typepad.com/my_weblog/images/2007/10/09/agincourt2.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The town of Crestfall is being assaulted by the gathered orc tribes from the Crumbling Hills. Make mincemeat of the inhabitants to feed your tribes for the year while removing thier civilized blight with the help of your many evil allies.[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. Opimus
3. Fenril Knight
4. James J. Skach
5. SuddenImpact
6. Keel Tings
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 7: *44: A Game of Automatic Fear*
44: A Game of Automatic Fear, buzz
[imager]http://www.storiesyouplay.com/wp-content/uploads/44-RPG-web-image.jpg[/imager]
[bq]CAN YOU SURVIVE? 
You can live through a robot conspiracy and you won't have special detectors, advanced training, or help from anyone in order to do it. 

The secrets of survival are: 
KNOW THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU. 
KNOW THE STEPS YOU CAN TAKE TO ESCAPE THEM.

This is a game about imaginary people. These people are afraid. Someone they know has been replaced by a machine. They are afraid because they don't know how or why. They aren't sure whom to trust. Most of all they are afraid because they might be replaced next. 

They are right. 
[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. Ninjacat
3. buzz's pal Kevin
4. dalkai
5. ...
[/section]



[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *The Dungeon of Akban*
Swords & Wizardry (OD&D), Chgowiz (brown table in front of the microwave)
[imager]http://static.lulu.com/items/volume_66/6374000/6374501/3/preview/320_6374501.jpg?6374501-1249313097[/imager]
[bq]Grab a torch and 10' pole, strap on your sword, memorize those spells and come dive into dungeons old-school style! _The Dungeon of Akban_ is intended as an introduction to playing or GM'ing *Swords & Wizardry*. Explore a forgotten Temple to the Frog God and rescue the lost townspeople. Is the legendary treasure still within, or just a quick death in the dark depths?

Pregens will be provided.

Download the rules for free[/bq]
1. Mark
2. oneleggedman
3. grizzo
4. gperez1234
5. Axegrrl
6. Hawkshadow
7. James J. Skach
8. William Ronald
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight*
Supernatural, Ninjacat (table by back door)
[imager]http://www.margaretweis.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/SNRPGcoversmall.jpg[/imager]
[bq]South Santee, South Carolina. A picturesque Southern town, freshly rebuilt after Hurricane Hugo in 1989, South Santee now hosts a popular barbeque fest every spring. What could possibly go wrong in such a lovely little place?

Something obviously has, though, when the Hunters at the Roadhouse get a call from one of their own, requesting their assistance in the pretty little burg. Investigating shouldn't be too hard, since it's the start of tourist season and there are plenty of out-of-state vehicles at the local motels...

_Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight_ is a mystery/survival horror adventure for six players in the setting of the CW's _Supernatural_ television show. The *Supernatural* RPG uses the Cortex system, a fluid and story-focused ruleset that is easy to use. No prior familiarity with Cortex or Supernatural is required, though it would of course be useful. The only thing you need to know is that the supernatural is real: ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession- -all real. And some of those who know about it fight back, Saving People, Hunting Things...

More information available at Ninjacat's SPN RPG page.

*Please Note: this scenario is likely to briefly touch on a sensitive subject or two, above and beyond standard-issue horror-setting violence & gore.[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. enigma1122
4. Tofu_Master
5. Painfully
6. Der Spot
7. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *Iriaebor Intrigue 2:  Once More, with Twice the Collateral Damage!*
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/dnd_products_dndacc_218287200_pic3_en.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The last time you all tried to get together and catch up on your time spent apart after years of adventuring together, something exploded—quite literally—and you wound up battling a lich in the sewers of Iriaebor.  Not long after that, you braved the jungles of Chult in search of treasure, barely escaping with your lives.  It goes without saying that your next meeting back at your home base, the Falconcall Pub in Iriaebor will be uneventful…

Come join the heroes of Iriaebor as they once again brave the intrigue and danger afforded by the most corrupt free city in the Realms.

This is a high-level (or “paragon tier” if you prefer) 4e D&D adventure set in the Forgotten Realms (3rd edition flavor). Pregenerated 19th level celebrity look-alike characters provided.  If you’re signing up, please take a look at them in advance, and pick who you want to play.  Characters are on a first-come, first-serve basis.  Some 4e experience preferred, but is by no means necessary.  Attempts at roleplaying to the character's biography highly encouraged, and possibly rewarded.* 

Characters (zipped download containing PDFs and a Word document)

Characters may receive minor tweaks to their form as presented in the download, but I'll post any updates to the gameday thread, and they'll likely be minor (or nonexistent  ).

*Cheap prize awarded to best-portrayed character, by player vote.  (DM will vote in case of a tie-breaker).[/bq]
1. Paul_Klein (Ombert)
2. Indigo Twilight (Quelenna)
3. Fenril Knight (Cedric)
4. Solodan (Nemeia)
5. Crisp64 (Erdan)
6. Crisp64's guest Alex (Saevel)
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *Hot Potato*
D&D 4e/Paranoia XP mash-up: Kingdom of Teria, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/teria.png[/imager]
[bq]_Welcome, Knights of the Order Mundane! We have an important quest for you, so put down the mutton and pay attention! Spies of High King Olaf have heard rumors of a magical potato in the village of Fogdown and ... stop snickering! A magical potato is very dangerous! Listen, just go to Fogdown, retrieve the potato, kill the people responsible for it, and return it to me, okay?_

Kingdom of Teria is a fantasy roleplaying game combining 4E rules with Paranoia XP's style. You will play a dual-classed character: one class from PHB1 and one unique class focusing on backstabbing. You can, and are encouraged to, mess with other PCs and even kill them. That's okay, because 1) everyone can be resurrected for free, and 2) they are trying to kill you too. PCs will have new powers as well to facilitate all the backstabbing and killing. 

Pregens will be provided. For mature players only due to all that backstabbing and killing. Side effects may include devious thinking, plotting, laughter, and dry mouth. Ask your doctor if backstabbing and killing are right for you. When signing up, please pick one from the following list of new classes:

Blamecaster
Evangelical
Feral Mage
Officer
Prankster
Zealot[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. JonLib (Blamecaster)
3. Keel Tings (Prankster)
4. Dokomo
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Serial Homicide Unit*
Serial Homicide Unit, Nev the Deranged (private room)
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/serial.jpg[/imager]
[bq]There is a killer out on the streets tonight. He is hunting and he knows his prey. Tomorrow all the papers will be talking about him and the things that he did. This game is about tonight. This game is about the people he hunts, lives full of hopes and dreams. Who are these people? What were they like before they became a serial killer's next victim?

There is a killer out on the street tonight. He is being hunted and knows it not. Tomorrow all the papers will be talking about him and the things that he did. This game is about tonight. This game is about the men and women who work together as an investigative team to end his killing spree. Who are these people? What did they learn that prevented a serial killer from taking his next victim?[/bq]
1. ...
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *The Lost Library*
D&D 4e, buzz
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/173_cs_lost_library.jpg[/imager]
[bq]_Small reptilian tracks disturb the fine sand that spills out of the secluded cave before you. A nearby pile of sharp, jagged rocks has been haphazardly piled outside of the cave.

The grass grows sparse as you approach the cave, revealing a sand-covered stone floor. A well-trodden trail leads into the darkness. The sound of metal on rock reverberates throughout the cavern..._

_The Lost Library_ is an adventure for 2nd level characters. Pregens will be provided.[/bq]
1. sw3333
2. strider1970
3. bigznak
4. rowport
5. SuddenImpact
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *The Plunder of Gurnee*
Atomic Highway, Reidzilla
[imager]http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/images/3009/70124.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The Apocalypse came and went. The world became a dry and barren place. You've grown up living and scavenging among the colorful strongholds of the Six Flags. Unfortunately, the cache of food, medicine, and supplies has run out. The community now grows hungry, ever knowing that a bounty of food and goods lies but a few miles away to the north. Waiting in the death trap known as the Mall of Gurnee. Years ago, long past, many able bodied folk left to scavenge there and never came back. 

But now, where else is there to go? Do you have the guts to plumb the depths of Gurnee to save your community? 

No experience or supplies needed. Pre-gen characters will be provided.

Pre-gens (all PDF, all about 5 MB):
Big Ox
Brains McGee
Digger Dave
Growling Tom
Ugly Joe
Whistling Sam
[/bq]
1. GORAK
2. Gwen110
3. Mr Chew Baca
4. dalkai
5. ...
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for your 44 game in the morning and both of us up for Josh’s Supernatural game in the afternoon.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 16, 2010)

Star Wars Saga game in the morning, and Supernatural in the afternoon please.


----------



## Indigo Twilight (Feb 16, 2010)

Please sign myself (Rachel) and my friend Ken up for the Star Wars game in the morning.


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Starwars game in the morning, and Ninjacats Supernatural game in the evening please.


----------



## Solodan (Feb 16, 2010)

Star wars for me as well, sounds really good   I can't wait to get back to games plus, its been too long!


----------



## Lothos (Feb 16, 2010)

enigma1122 said:


> The Starwars game in the morning, and Ninjacats Supernatural game in the evening please.



Copycat.


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2010)

Swords & Wizardry (OD&D), "The Dungeon of Akban," with Chgowiz for me, please.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Please sign Laurie up for your 44 game in the morning and both of us up for Josh’s Supernatural game in the afternoon.



Added.



Lothos said:


> Star Wars Saga game in the morning, and Supernatural in the afternoon please.



Added.



Indigo Twilight said:


> Please sign myself (Rachel) and my friend Ken up for the Star Wars game in the morning.



Added.



enigma1122 said:


> The Starwars game in the morning, and Ninjacats Supernatural game in the evening please.



Added.



Solodan said:


> Star wars for me as well, sounds really good   I can't wait to get back to games plus, its been too long!



Added.

Man, the Star Wars seats are going fast!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Mark said:


> Swords & Wizardry (OD&D), "The Dungeon of Akban," with Chgowiz for me, please.



Added.


----------



## oneleggedman (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning game :Keep in borderlands
Afternoon game:The Dungeon of Akbin

    Thanx


----------



## grizzo (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz  please sign me up for Swords and Wizardry.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2010)

Breakfast, and Weapons of the Gods in the morning, plz! Thanks ^_^

Oh, and I'd like either Shui or Meng, whichever one someone else doesn't want first, if that makes sense. 

And in case it doesn't, I mean, if someone else wants one of those two characters, on a first come, first serve basis, I'll take the other one.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Feb 16, 2010)

Woot! 'Nother game day coming on the way!

Would you mind please signing me up for morning game 2 and afternoon game 4. 

Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

oneleggedman said:


> Morning game :Keep in borderlands
> Afternoon game:The Dungeon of Akbin



Added.



grizzo said:


> Buzz  please sign me up for Swords and Wizardry.



Added.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast, and Weapons of the Gods in the morning, plz! Thanks ^_^



Added. I put down Shui for the time being, 'cause I couldn't figure what the heck you were talking about. 



pvt. patterson said:


> Would you mind please signing me up for morning game 2 and afternoon game 4.



Added.


----------



## gperez1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

please sign me up gperez1234 for morning game 5 keep on the borderland and afternoon game 1 swords and wizardry.   

                                                    thanks,

                                                              george


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 16, 2010)

*WooHoo!*

Hi Buzz.

Sign me up for your afternoon game, please. Thanks.


----------



## Axegrrl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sign me up for Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry...


----------



## Hawkshadow (Feb 16, 2010)

Pathfinder (5) in the morning and Swords & Wizardry OD&D (1) in the afternoon.


----------



## GORAK (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz,
Sign me up for the Morning Game 5 with the unrefutable, ever indisputable William Ronald! 
And I'll go shopping with Reid in the Afternoon at Game 7 The Plunder of Gurnee.
Thx
GORAK


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, choosing is always so HARD! And I only have to make one choice each time, wow...

InSpectres and 44: AGoAF both sound really awesome...but I've done cheesy ghostspecter-busting at GameDay before, so I'm gonna go with 44. We'll see how quickly Laurie turns on me and tries to get me killed. Or assimilated, whatever. (Don't make me sic hellhounds on you in the afternoon, Missy. )


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, and thanks for the enthusiasm for the game everyone.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up gperez1234 for morning game 5 keep on the borderland and afternoon game 1 swords and wizardry.



Added.



sw3333 said:


> Sign me up for your afternoon game, please. Thanks.



Added.



Axegrrl said:


> Sign me up for Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry...



Added.



Hawkshadow said:


> Pathfinder (5) in the morning and Swords & Wizardry OD&D (1) in the afternoon.



Added.



GORAK said:


> Sign me up for the Morning Game 5 with the unrefutable, ever indisputable William Ronald!
> And I'll go shopping with Reid in the Afternoon at Game 7 The Plunder of Gurnee.



Added.

Man, the Old School love is in the air!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea!!!    Another GameDay!   Please, sign me up in the afternoon for my usual Supernatural game w/ Ninjacat (slot 2, game 2).   As for in the morning, I'm torn between your game & Auspicious Beginnings.  (Slot 1, games 7 & 4)   I was hoping you could, perhaps wait & see which game needs players more  -  if not or they are even then please seat me in your game, 44: A Game of Automatic Fear.   

~ Thanx, Nat


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Hey Buzz!!!!!*

Please sign me up for mini painting in the morning and 4e with trev in the evening.
Thanks Brother!

p.s.
Trev i'll take Ombert if thats cool.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> ...so I'm gonna go with 44.



Added.

Bonus: Trevalon's afternoon D&D 4e event now has a description and everything!


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 16, 2010)

Sign me up for 

Pathfinder, "Keep on the Borderlands," William Ronald in the morning

and 

D&D 4e, "The Lost Library," buzz in the evening, please!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Yea!!!    Another GameDay!   Please, sign me up in the afternoon for my usual Supernatural game w/ Ninjacat (slot 2, game 2).   As for in the morning, I'm torn between your game & Auspicious Beginnings.  (Slot 1, games 7 & 4)   I was hoping you could, perhaps wait & see which game needs players more  -  if not or they are even then please seat me in your game, 44: A Game of Automatic Fear.



Natalie, I signed you up for Supernatural. As for the morning, I have 2 players and Kelly has 1, so maybe choose his? Let me knew.



ejja_1 said:


> Please sign me up for mini painting in the morning and 4e with trev in the evening.



Added.


----------



## bigznak (Feb 16, 2010)

Please sign me up for Afternoon Game 6: *The Lost Library.*

I can't make the morning games but it will be fun to at least play some D&D in the afternoon.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz, please figure out how to clone me and add my clones to every game. So much I'd love to play.

That said, I've got little to actually sign up for other than breakfast, so make that happen, please 

ejja, Ombert the halfling fighter is yours!

Still available:
quelenna nimuriel, eladrin wizard (Elisha cuthbert)
saevel moondown, half elf warlock (Keanu reaves)
Cedric "dagger" amontado, human rogue (dr. Gregory house)
Nemeia Tohlan, tiefling bard (Angelina Jolie)
erdan laethilar, elf cleric (Bruce Campbell)


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelleris said:


> Sign me up for
> 
> Pathfinder, "Keep on the Borderlands," William Ronald in the morning
> 
> ...



Added.

"Keep on the Borderlands" is now FULL, folks. William Ronald FTW!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

bigznak said:


> Please sign me up for Afternoon Game 6: *The Lost Library.*



Added.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Buzz, please figure out how to clone me and add my clones to every game. So much I'd love to play.



As soon as my clones are ready, I'll see about getting some for you. 

Anyway, added to breakfast.


----------



## Painfully (Feb 16, 2010)

Sign me up for painting in the morning please!  (I'll bring all my own gear--I just needed this as an excuse to pick up my brush more often.)

And Supernatural in the afternoon!

Do I get bonus points if I paint something evil to use in the Supernatural game?   

Oh, and breakfast too!  

Looking forward to another great gameday!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 16, 2010)

Weapons of the Gods it is!  

Lemme have Xiao-Li Pai, the swordswoman!

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Painfully said:


> Sign me up for painting in the morning please!
> 
> And Supernatural in the afternoon!
> 
> Oh, and breakfast too!



Added.



Tofu_Master said:


> Weapons of the Gods it is!
> 
> Lemme have Xiao-Li Pai, the swordswoman!



Added.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2010)

Eek, my event filled quick!

That's a compliment, actually, even if I have several returning players...the problem is, one of them missed out!

Buzz, I'm not sure if Der Spot is working that Saturday, but I don't think so...he works second shift, which is why he couldn't sign up when the thread went live. I have no problem expanding my table to seven seats; Cortex is story-focused, and I actually ran my first SPN event with eight players. My worry is that I think our housemate/Spot's girlfriend was possibly going to come along this time. She was a gamer long before she met Spot or me, so that's not a problem, but I feel bad asking for eight seats when the GameDay Guidelines recommend 4-6. 

OTOH, those same guidelines say GMs can request more. Go ahead and put me down for eight seats; I'm sure Spot will post when he gets home from work. I promise eight players won't wreck the event. ;D


----------



## JonLib (Feb 16, 2010)

Please sign me up for Game 4 - WJ's 4e/Paranoia game.  I would like to play the Blamecaster character


----------



## Paul_Klein (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for breakfast (although that is tentative), Star Wars Saga in the afternoon, and Trev's 4E game in the evening.

Trev, I'll take Erdan. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chadarius (Feb 16, 2010)

Put myself and my wife Stephanie down for breakfast and the Miniature Workshop.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2010)

Painfully said:


> ..And Supernatural in the afternoon!
> 
> Do I get bonus points if I paint something evil to use in the Supernatural game?




Hah! Welcome aboard, Jon. Did Nat harass you into joining the fun at long last? 

Actually, _Supernatural_ is Cortex, so it uses Plot Points...you can totally earn an extra if your mini fits the event, heh. (Actually, I don't use miniatures in the game, but an impressive set piece for visualization aid still works. ) I'm not giving away any of the plot's mysteries, but if you were to paint something along the lines of...undead, bones, but not a skeleton... ..yeah, that'd fit the visual look, anyway. I'll give you a free Plot Point if you bring something impressive to the table, and two if it's accurate, heh.

Also, you can ask Nat about the mini-game I do where my Players can earn an extra Plot Point if they can identify the celebrity whose picture I used for their character. The non-taken characters in my Roadhouse Roster are:


Ash, the computer/tech geek from the show.
Chris Booker, raised from infancy as a Hunter.
Aaron Booker, Chris' father, a demon-attack survivor.
Father Brian O'Boyle, a demon-hunting Catholic priest (may be taken.)
Jonas LeFleur, a New Orleans Voudon.
Michael Rivertree, a Miwok Tribe Native American shaman.
I don't really recommend Ash; he's more there in case a big fan of the show wants to play a canon character. Computer geeks are good at the mystery-solving research side of a _Supernatural_ adventure, but not so good in combat with the Monster of the Week Scenario. But if you want him, he's yours. Otherwise, he's a handy resource the party can tap for information (using those Plot Points, see?).


Lothos, did you want to reprise your role as Fr. O'Boyle, or did one of these other characters appeal to you more? Obviously, I finished all their Cortex sheets after the time before last; you aren't forced to take the priest this time.  But you played him before and you have now joined the ranks of Returning Players, so he's yours if you want him, just let me know.


----------



## Indigo Twilight (Feb 16, 2010)

Please sign me and Ken up for the 4E party that Trevalon is hosting.  I would like Elisha Cuthbert with the glowy eyes


----------



## Fenril Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Heya, Buzz!  I'm already spoken for in the morning slot, so for the evening slot I'd like:

3.	*D&D 4e*, "Iriaebor Intrigue 2:  Once More, with Twice the Collateral Damage!," Trevalon Moonleirion

And Trev, if I could be Cedric then that would be cool ^^

Thanks, Buzz!


----------



## Solodan (Feb 16, 2010)

If there is still a space left for the 3rd afternoon game, D&D 4E, put me down for it.  I haven't even finished reading the write ups and the space is going fast!  I'll happily gender bend the bard, I think that'd be a riot!


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 16, 2010)

*yikes!*

i didn't even know sign up was open and stuff is full! i gotta check my email more often. anyhow, my requests are for reidzilla's inspectres in the morning and ninjacat's supernatural in the afternoon, thanks to his being so accomodating . and if we could please also mark a space in each of those for my girlfriend it would be much appreciated, you can put her down as puffdebbie. thanks buzz!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey remember that time when I fell asleep in my computer chair and woke up at 1:45?  Oh wait, that's right now. 

Welcome players, new and old alike to my 4e game.

buzz, please indicate characters that are taken on my event description wen you get a chance)

ejja:  Ombert
Paul_Klein: Erdan
Indigo Twilight: Quelenna
Fenril Knight: Cedric "Dagger"
Solodan: Nemeia

Poor Keanu Reaves the warlock...all left out.  Last spot!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2010)

Indigo Twilight said:


> Please sign me and Ken up for the 4E party that Trevalon is hosting.






Solodan said:


> If there is still a space left for the 3rd afternoon game, D&D 4E, put me down for it.  I haven't even finished reading the write ups and the space is going fast!  I'll happily gender bend the bard, I think that'd be a riot!






Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Poor Keanu Reaves the warlock...all left out.  Last spot!




Trev, wasn't Indigo's pal Ken your fourth and Fenril as Cedric your fifth, so that's why Solodan is happily gender-bending Angelina Jolie, presuming Ken wants Keanu?
There are SO many horrible puns in there, I'm not even gonna touch it. I don't know any of these guys well enough to pick on 'em. ;p


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Buzz,

Please sign me up for Breakfast and the Weapons of the Gods thingie. Never played it before, so I want to. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Twilight (Feb 16, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> presuming Ken wants Keanu?
> There are SO many horrible puns in there, I'm not even gonna touch it. I don't know any of these guys well enough to pick on 'em. ;p




ROFL!

Yes, please include ken as our prancing paranoid warlock.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 16, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for Breakfast and the Weapons of the Gods thingie. Never played it before, so I want to. Thanks!




Welcome to the game. Please remember to choose a character. The only one solidly taken is Xiao-Li Pai, as Nev has only half-chosen.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2010)

JonLib said:


> Please sign me up for Game 4 - WJ's 4e/Paranoia game.  I would like to play the Blamecaster character



Added.



Paul_Klein said:


> Sign me up for breakfast (although that is tentative), Star Wars Saga in the afternoon, and Trev's 4E game in the evening.



Added.



Chadarius said:


> Put myself and my wife Stephanie down for breakfast and the Miniature Workshop.



Added.



Indigo Twilight said:


> Please sign me and Ken up for the 4E party that Trevalon is hosting.  I would like Elisha Cuthbert with the glowy eyes



Added.



Fenril Knight said:


> Heya, Buzz!  I'm already spoken for in the morning slot, so for the evening slot I'd like:
> 
> 3.	*D&D 4e*, "Iriaebor Intrigue 2:  Once More, with Twice the Collateral Damage!," Trevalon Moonleirion



Added.



Solodan said:


> If there is still a space left for the 3rd afternoon game, D&D 4E, put me down for it.  I haven't even finished reading the write ups and the space is going fast!  I'll happily gender bend the bard, I think that'd be a riot!



Added.



Der Spot said:


> i didn't even know sign up was open and stuff is full! i gotta check my email more often. anyhow, my requests are for reidzilla's inspectres in the morning and ninjacat's supernatural in the afternoon, thanks to his being so accomodating . and if we could please also mark a space in each of those for my girlfriend it would be much appreciated, you can put her down as puffdebbie. thanks buzz!



Added.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> buzz, please indicate characters that are taken on my event description wen you get a chance)



Done!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Please sign me up for Breakfast and the Weapons of the Gods thingie. Never played it before, so I want to. Thanks!



Added.

Morning Star Wars and afternoon "Iraebor Intrigue" are now full.

This is pretty awesome. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that more events will fill up as the week progresses.


----------



## rowport (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz-
Please put me in for minis painting in the morning (slot 1) and DnD4e in the afternoon (slot 6).  Thanks!


----------



## SuddenImpact (Feb 16, 2010)

*Sign me up!*

Please sign me up for:
0. Breakfast

1. Morning Game 6: Crestfall and/or Bust
Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, Mark

2. Afternoon Game 6: The Lost Library
D&D 4e, buzz

Thank you,
Stuart Helm
815-793-7124


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Feb 16, 2010)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Welcome to the game. Please remember to choose a character. The only one solidly taken is Xiao-Li Pai, as Nev has only half-chosen.




Sorry! I pick the strong as ox (and dumb as one) character. Feng somethingorother? Fists of Iron guy. I crush you!


----------



## Lothos (Feb 16, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> Lothos, did you want to reprise your role as Fr. O'Boyle, or did one of these other characters appeal to you more? Obviously, I finished all their Cortex sheets after the time before last; you aren't forced to take the priest this time.  But you played him before and you have now joined the ranks of Returning Players, so he's yours if you want him, just let me know.



Wooo! Returning player status! 

I'm not sure really. The Shaman and the Voudon both sound interesting from a spiritual point of view, but switching it up and playing an actual Hunter might be more beneficial.  For right now let's go with a solid maybe, haha. I'll gladly give up the padre if anyone else wants to play him and if no one else does and the other roles are taken, then I will be happy to play him again.


----------



## Chgowiz (Feb 16, 2010)

Buzz, please let me reserve a spot in my OD&D game - my artist guest may want to play in the afternoon. (He's kinda a prisoner as he's all the way up from Racine and I'm giving him a lift. hehehe...)


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey All!

Buzz, "would you kindly" sign me up for:

Slot 1: 
 6. Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, "Crestfall and/or Bust," Mark

and

Slot 2: 
 4. D&D 4e/Paranoia XP mash-up: Kingdom of Teria, "Hot Potato," WJMacGuffin


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 16, 2010)

Keel Tings said:


> Slot 1:
> 6. Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, "Crestfall and/or Bust," Mark
> 
> and
> ...




To Mark and his "Regulars"... I plan on making this a horrid, bloody affair... 

and

To WJMacGuffin... Prankster sounds like fun... *Looks around nervously...* It's no longer mandatory, right?


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2010)

Keel Tings said:


> To Mark and his "Regulars"... I plan on making this a horrid, bloody affair...






Excellent!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2010)

Keel Tings said:


> To Mark and his "Regulars"... I plan on making this a horrid, bloody affair...
> 
> and
> 
> To WJMacGuffin... Prankster sounds like fun... *Looks around nervously...* It's no longer mandatory, right?




Fun is ALWAYS mandatory at Gamedays, Keel.  Should we be suspicious of you?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> Trev, wasn't Indigo's pal Ken your fourth and Fenril as Cedric your fifth, so that's why Solodan is happily gender-bending Angelina Jolie, presuming Ken wants Keanu?
> There are SO many horrible puns in there, I'm not even gonna touch it. I don't know any of these guys well enough to pick on 'em. ;p




It was definitely 1:45 a.m. when I wrote that, so cut me some slack, or we'll send my table full of troublemakers over to bother your nice game.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> It was definitely 1:45 a.m. when I wrote that, so cut me some slack, or we'll send my table full of troublemakers over to bother your nice game.




*snicker*

I'm pretty sure we don't want a Table Of Troublemakers competition. I'm sure you'd give us a good run for our money, but if we have to overcome the odds with our practiced Noisy Exploits, I doubt Curt would let either of our troups back again. (Not to mention the gratuitous collateral damage...it's even in your event title!)


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Feb 17, 2010)

Please add me to the S&W game - Slot 2 Game 1.

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 17, 2010)

Keel Tings said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Buzz, "would you kindly" sign me up for:




Dude. Don't do that. I finished BS1 a week before BS2 dropped, and I'm in the middle of that. Every time I hear that phrase I twitch.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2010)

rowport said:


> Please put me in for minis painting in the morning (slot 1) and DnD4e in the afternoon (slot 6).  Thanks!



Added.



SuddenImpact said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 0. Breakfast
> 
> 1. Morning Game 6: Crestfall and/or Bust
> ...



Added. Welcome to ENWorld, Stuart!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Sorry! I pick the strong as ox (and dumb as one) character. Feng somethingorother? Fists of Iron guy. I crush you!



Noted!



Chgowiz said:


> Buzz, please let me reserve a spot in my OD&D game - my artist guest may want to play in the afternoon. (He's kinda a prisoner as he's all the way up from Racine and I'm giving him a lift. hehehe...)



Added.



Keel Tings said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Buzz, "would you kindly" sign me up for:
> 
> ...



Added.



James J. Skach said:


> Please add me to the S&W game - Slot 2 Game 1.



Added.

Okay, _Swords & Wizardry_ and my afternoon D&D game are filled up. Booyah!


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2010)

FYI, I added the following to the first post, a I realized I'd neglected to mention it.

[highlight]Also please note[/highlight] that the Lords of Tyr podcast will be at Gameday doing some recording throughout the day. So, please be aware that you might see people with microphones walking around wanting to talk to you. Do not be alarmed. ​


----------



## Gwen110 (Feb 17, 2010)

*hello a request*

Here is a tiny request to the organizers.  You guys always have this on the weekend that I am working, so I can barely get there for the afternoon game if someone at work switches with me for the morning.  If you could look at the calendar next time and pick a weekend that is not an "every other" for me, it would help.  However, I am not God, so I cannot force you.


----------



## Gwen110 (Feb 17, 2010)

*game liked*

Here is the game that I liked from the description:


Afternoon Game 7: *The Plunder of Gurnee*
Atomic Highway, Reidzilla





The Apocalypse came and went. The world became a dry and barren place. You've grown up living and scavenging among the colorful strongholds of the Six Flags. Unfortunately, the cache of food, medicine, and supplies has run out. The community now grows hungry, ever knowing that a bounty of food and goods lies but a few miles away to the north. Waiting in the death trap known as the Mall of Gurnee. Years ago, long past, many able bodied folk left to scavenge there and never came back. 

But now, where else is there to go? Do you have the guts to plumb the depths of Gurnee to save your community? 

No experience or supplies needed. Pre-gen characters will be provided.​1. GORAK
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
     				__________________
Please put me down for this game.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2010)

Buzz - Let's call my morning Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game full at 6, just in case Jim's kids come along with him.  If they cannot make it, I can run the game with that many people well enough.  Thanks.


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Feb 17, 2010)

My daughter's birthday slumber party is that night - so I'll have to converse with the control tower to see how she wants to handle the traffic.

But I know they'd love it. They love going to GameDay. My SIGPUP* Plan is working beautifully.





* Society to Increase Gamer Population Using Procreation.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2010)

Gwen110 said:


> Here is a tiny request to the organizers.  You guys always have this on the weekend that I am working, so I can barely get there for the afternoon game if someone at work switches with me for the morning.  If you could look at the calendar next time and pick a weekend that is not an "every other" for me, it would help.  However, I am not God, so I cannot force you.



I'm sorry to hear that, Gwen. Unfortunately, no matter what date we pick, it always ends up being bad for someone. (Heck, *I* missed the Gameday before last.) Even back when we used to poll the community about available dates, someone always ended up having a conflict. Not to mention, available dates fill up pretty fast at Games Plus. We've had instances in the past when dates closed up as were debating them.

Ergo, I now work with Rich and Curt to pick a reasonable date and try to notify everyone as far in advance as possible. E.g., Gameday 25 was announced roughly three months in advance of its date. I can try to book two or three Gamedays at once if even greater advance notice would be helpful.



Gwen110 said:


> Here is the game that I liked from the description: Afternoon Game 7: *The Plunder of Gurnee*
> Please put me down for this game.  Thanks in advance.



Added.



Mark said:


> Buzz - Let's call my morning Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game full at 6, just in case Jim's kids come along with him.  If they cannot make it, I can run the game with that many people well enough.  Thanks.



Done.


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2010)

James J. Skach said:


> My SIGPUP* Plan is working beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My past efforts to team build toward culmination of a completed project along those lines have been less than successful.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 17, 2010)

buzz said:


> Ergo, I now work with Rich and Curt to pick a reasonable date and try to notify everyone as far in advance as possible. E.g., Gameday 25 was announced roughly three months in advance of its date. I can try to book two or three Gamedays at once if even greater advance notice would be helpful.




As such, may I humbly suggest early June for the next gameday???  Perhaps even not-so-humbly suggest it? (DO IT!)


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice call, Rob. I concur.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> As such, may I humbly suggest early June for the next gameday???  Perhaps even not-so-humbly suggest it? (DO IT!)






sw3333 said:


> Nice call, Rob. I concur.




I'll see what I can do. We now return you to our regularly-scheduled sign-up thread.


----------



## Ronin84 (Feb 18, 2010)

Does it seem that we have outgrown the location?  It took how long to fill up the events...just curious what everyone else thought.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2010)

Ronin84 said:


> Does it seem that we have outgrown the location?  It took how long to fill up the events...just curious what everyone else thought.



Judging by the last two Gamedays, I don't really think we have. Our average attendance seems to fit GP's game room pretty well.

Anyway, let's save this discussion for another time. I don't want this thread to get too cluttered for people trying to sign up.


----------



## Dokomo (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning and Afternoon Game 4 please.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2010)

Dokomo said:


> Morning and Afternoon Game 4 please.



Added.

_Weapons of the Gods_ is now full. Congrats, Vyv!


----------



## Ronin84 (Feb 18, 2010)

buzz said:


> Judging by the last two Gamedays, I don't really think we have. Our average attendance seems to fit GP's game room pretty well.
> 
> Anyway, let's save this discussion for another time. I don't want this thread to get too cluttered for people trying to sign up.




Buzz,

Of course I'll respect your wish BUT my point was three days after opening most of your events are full, which is a great thing, though I think there are still people who would enjoy the ability to play but cannot because of how fast the tables are filling.

But enough...thanks for your work Buzz.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2010)

We've almost always had extra seats available to accomodate some walk-ins, let alone signups.  If the events aren't quite to particular tastes, people need to post in the earlier events thread to make suggestions or to run something.  I think we average 35-45 attendees for the past few years but we once had a gameday in that space that accomodated seventy-six people throughout the day, IIRC.  We've only rarely gotten over fifty gamers for the busier gamedays in the eight and a half years since it all got started.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 18, 2010)

Dokomo said:


> Morning and Afternoon Game 4 please.




Welcome to the game. Please remember to choose which character you would like to play. It may seem the choice has been made for you as the last sign up, but deranged 'ol Nev only half-picked, so you still have a choice between Liang Shui and Patience Meng.

I know you don't want to clutter this thread with meta-talk Buzz, but is there a place people like Ronin84 and others who "would enjoy the ability to play but cannot because of how fast the tables are filling" can provide feedback to give a better gauge for how many people are "left out" each Gameday?

Barring that, there are still 3 open seats in the morning slot (not counting the painting workshop) and 7 open seats in the afternoon. I would encourage Ronin84 and others to take one of the last remaining seats. Gamedays are great times to try new games.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2010)

Ronin84 said:


> Of course I'll respect your wish BUT my point was three days after opening most of your events are full, which is a great thing, though I think there are still people who would enjoy the ability to play but cannot because of how fast the tables are filling.



True, but events fill up even at big cons like GenCon, and they host, what, ten thousand guests? 

And honestly, it's been a while since we've had a Gameday where this many events filled up this soon.



Mark said:


> We've only rarely gotten over fifty gamers for the busier gamedays in the eight and a half years since it all got started.



What Mark said. I totally understand Ronin's frustration at events filling up; that's why I send out advance notice of sign-up "go live" so that people can get a jump on events they really want. But the fact is that our beloved venue, Games Plus, is more than enough room for the number of people we typically host. It's also the only venue I can think of that is free and has an awesome game store attached to it. 

And Mark is right about voicing suggestions during event planning. If you feel there are typically not enough, say, D&D 3.5 events, you are welcome to post in the planning threads and say so.

(FWIW, though, polls that I've done in the past showed that respondents were pretty agnostic about game selection. People seem pretty happy to play a wide variety of games.)



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I know you don't want to clutter this thread with meta-talk Buzz, but is there a place people like Ronin84 and others who "would enjoy the ability to play but cannot because of how fast the tables are filling" can provide feedback to give a better gauge for how many people are "left out" each Gameday?



People can always email me (buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com). I could also set up a comment thread over on the Gameday website. I guess I could set up an ENowlrd group as well, if people feel that would be helpful.


----------



## Chgowiz (Feb 18, 2010)

Buzz, I'm sorry to say that my guest won't be able to come. That frees up a slot on my S&W game. We also are now down to zero "demo artists" at the miniatures workshop, so if you have a volunteer mini's artist who I could get into contact with, please let me know. Sorry. :/


I also have an addition to the miniatures workshop: Calin (aka Warcry)


----------



## Ronin84 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chgowiz said:


> Buzz, I'm sorry to say that my guest won't be able to come. That frees up a slot on my S&W game. We also are now down to zero "demo artists" at the miniatures workshop, so if you have a volunteer mini's artist who I could get into contact with, please let me know. Sorry. :/
> 
> 
> I also have an addition to the miniatures workshop: Calin (aka Warcry)




I posted to add me BUT after looking at it, I thought it was morning not afternoon...I'm sorry so there is still room at this event.


----------



## blakbuzzrd (Feb 18, 2010)

Please sign me up for the Miniatures Painting Workshop. Thanks!

-Randall Smith


----------



## Chgowiz (Feb 18, 2010)

@Ronin84 - so you're not able to make the afternoon slot? :/


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2010)

Chgowiz said:


> Buzz, I'm sorry to say that my guest won't be able to come. That frees up a slot on my S&W game. We also are now down to zero "demo artists" at the miniatures workshop, so if you have a volunteer mini's artist who I could get into contact with, please let me know. Sorry. :/
> 
> 
> I also have an addition to the miniatures workshop: Calin (aka Warcry)



Noted and added.



Ronin84 said:


> I posted to add me BUT after looking at it, I thought it was morning not afternoon...I'm sorry so there is still room at this event.



I don't think I had you down for that event, unless you had signed up under a different name. 



blakbuzzrd said:


> Please sign me up for the Miniatures Painting Workshop. Thanks!
> 
> -Randall Smith



Added. Welcome to ENWorld, Randall!


----------



## Ronin84 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chgowiz said:


> @Ronin84 - so you're not able to make the afternoon slot? :/





I can't guarantee that I would be there for the whole time...the morning is easy...but I appreciate you letting me know.

Buzz-I edited the post where I asked to be added and wasn't sure if it had been seen by anyone yet and wanted to make sure that someone else could get that seat.


----------



## Mr Chew Baca (Feb 18, 2010)

*Gameday*

I would like to registier for these two games - 

*InSpectres*, "18 holes of DOOM!", Reidzilla
*Atomic Highway*, "The Plunder of Gurnee," Reidzilla

Thanks

Mr Chew Baca


----------



## Mr Chew Baca (Feb 18, 2010)

Please register me for these two games -

*Atomic Highway*, "The Plunder of Gurnee," Reidzilla
*InSpectres*, "18 holes of DOOM!", Reidzilla

Thanks
Mr Chew Baca


----------



## dalkai (Feb 19, 2010)

Buzz, please sign me up me for:

- Breakfast
- Slot 1, Game 7. (44: A Game of Automatic Fear)
- Slot 2, Game 7. (The Plunder of Gurnee)

Thanks!

-Dalkai


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 19, 2010)

No love for SHU, huh?

Hm. I guess I'm gonna leave this CD player I purchased just for this occasion in the package, just in case I end up taking it back.

If I end up at loose ends in the afternoon slot, I'll probably break out Dominion and teach walk-ins to play it.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Chew Baca said:
			
		

> Please register me for these two games -
> 
> Atomic Highway, "The Plunder of Gurnee," Reidzilla
> InSpectres, "18 holes of DOOM!", Reidzilla
> ...




I am honored sir!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow!  I was surprised to see how fast Keep on the Borderlands filled up.


For now, sign me up for breakfast and for Afternoon Game 1: The Dungeon of Akban.

However, if there is a cancellation, I would like to make the following offer to buzz.  I am ready to run an additional slot of Keep on the Borderlands.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 19, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> No love for SHU, huh?
> 
> Hm. I guess I'm gonna leave this CD player I purchased just for this occasion in the package, just in case I end up taking it back.
> 
> If I end up at loose ends in the afternoon slot, I'll probably break out Dominion and teach walk-ins to play it.



It does sound interesting, though I'd be resisting the urge to pull a Horatio Caine every five seconds. 

"The body was found five feet from the head."
"Looks like this guy's..."
*long pause*
"...never going to get ahead in life."

YYYYYEEEEAHHHHHH!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 19, 2010)

Lothos said:


> ...I'd be resisting the urge to pull a Horatio Caine every five seconds.
> <snip>
> YYYYYEEEEAHHHHHH!





*considers smiting Lothos on general principles*


On second thought, though, you know what? Better that you get it out of your system now. You REALLY don't want me to sic the Trickster on you a second time for stealing the Winchesters' version of his schtick. And neither does the rest of the party.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> *considers smiting Lothos on general principles*
> 
> 
> On second thought, though, you know what? Better that you get it out of your system now. You REALLY don't want me to sic the Trickster on you a second time for stealing the Winchesters' version of his schtick. And neither does the rest of the party.



Meh, a little holy oil and we're good to go. 

Though I think I am doing that as a costume idea for ACen. I'll have a shirt that plays sound clips and just load up that soundbite to play after making terrible puns and one liners.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 19, 2010)

Lothos said:


> Meh, a little holy oil and we're good to go.
> 
> Though I think I am doing that as a costume idea for ACen. I'll have a shirt that plays sound clips and just load up that soundbite to play after making terrible puns and one liners.




Awful, awful, awful. And the Trickster you guys encountered was pre-archangel revelation, so don't count on that holy oil (MAN, do I need to directly map out my 'verse's canon, heh.)

Just keep your Horatio away from my table, or the Trickster will cast you all in boyband videos from the late 90s/early 2000s. Possibly as the fangirls.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> Awful, awful, awful. And the Trickster you guys encountered was pre-archangel revelation, so don't count on that holy oil (MAN, do I need to directly map out my 'verse's canon, heh.)
> 
> Just keep your Horatio away from my table, or the Trickster will cast you all in boyband videos from the late 90s/early 2000s. Possibly as the fangirls.



Duly noted.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are the characters for Atomic Highway (WARNING: each is about 5meg)

Big Ox
Brains McGee
Digger Dave
Growling Tom
Ugly Joe
Whistling Sam

Gwen, while all of them have male names, feel free to change which ever character you pick to a female name of your choice.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 19, 2010)

Reidzilla said:


> Here are the characters for Atomic Highway (WARNING: each is about 5meg)
> 
> Big Ox
> Brains McGee
> ...




Are you saying that women can't be big and ox-like? Or smart with the last name McGee?! And you've never met a girl named Sam?!? Chauvanist!


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Chew Baca said:


> *InSpectres*, "18 holes of DOOM!", Reidzilla
> *Atomic Highway*, "The Plunder of Gurnee," Reidzilla



Added. Welcome to ENworld, Chewie!



dalkai said:


> - Breakfast
> - Slot 1, Game 7. (44: A Game of Automatic Fear)
> - Slot 2, Game 7. (The Plunder of Gurnee)



Added.



William Ronald said:


> For now, sign me up for breakfast and for Afternoon Game 1: The Dungeon of Akban.
> 
> However, if there is a cancellation, I would like to make the following offer to buzz.  I am ready to run an additional slot of Keep on the Borderlands.



Added, and thank you. Hopefully all will go smoothly and I will not have to take you up on your offer. 



Reidzilla said:


> Here are the characters for Atomic Highway...



Added to your description, Reid.

Okay! _InSpectres_ and _Swords & Wizardry_ are now full!


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> No love for SHU, huh?



There's still a whole week to go! Keep hope alive!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 19, 2010)

buzz said:


> There's still a whole week to go! Keep hope alive!




I'm not worried, for 2 reasons. 1) If I don't play it here, I can play it at FMW in a couple weeks. 2) Oh, noes! I might have to play Dominion! Woe is me!


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 21, 2010)

*crap!*

bad news! it seems that stupidity has occurred with puffdebbie's job, making her unavailable for gameday. her spaces can of course be cleared, though i don't know if ninjacat will want the one in his game filled or just leave it at 7. maybe next time...


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Der Spot said:


> bad news! it seems that stupidity has occurred with puffdebbie's job, making her unavailable for gameday. her spaces can of course be cleared, though i don't know if ninjacat will want the one in his game filled or just leave it at 7. maybe next time...



Sorry to hear it, DS.

InSpectres and Supernatural are no longer listed as full, until I hear otherwise.


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 21, 2010)

*My appologies*

I am unable to make game day due to work complications, instead I will be flying out to West Virginia to help train on a new software roll out. I am really sorry for the short notice, but this was just dropped in my lap today.
Good gaming everyone!
Ejja_1


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2010)

ejja_1 said:


> I am unable to make game day due to work complications, instead I will be flying out to West Virginia to help train on a new software roll out. I am really sorry for the short notice, but this was just dropped in my lap today.
> Good gaming everyone!



No sweat. I have removed you from the sign-ups.

There's now an open spot in the afternoon "Iraebor Intrigue" D&D 4e game.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's go ahead and call Supernatural full at seven players. I can squeeze in another player if push comes to shove or someone expresses a big-time interest in joining, but my regular crew plus two is probably enough.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 22, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> Let's go ahead and call Supernatural full at seven players. I can squeeze in another player if push comes to shove or someone expresses a big-time interest in joining, but my regular crew plus two is probably enough.



Sadly, I have miscalculated my time as well. I won't be able to join in the afternoon game because I will be at a close friend's birthday party, and I would hate to cancel on her. 

So, feel free to remove me from the game and I will just have to join up next Gameday.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 22, 2010)

Lothos said:


> Sadly, I have miscalculated my time as well. I won't be able to join in the afternoon game because I will be at a close friend's birthday party, and I would hate to cancel on her.
> 
> So, feel free to remove me from the game and I will just have to join up next Gameday.




Well, *crud*.

My players are dropping like Croatoan victims. :/ </show reference>


Okay, Buzz, go ahead and leave my SPN as having one seat left, leaving it at seven seats. If it doesn't get taken, no big deal & back to the original plan; otherwise, the option is still there if someone's plans change for the _good_, for once. (No, I'm not holding my breath on that, but hope springs eternal.)


----------



## buzz (Feb 22, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> Okay, Buzz, go ahead and leave my SPN as having one seat left, leaving it at seven seats. If it doesn't get taken, no big deal & back to the original plan; otherwise, the option is still there if someone's plans change for the _good_, for once. (No, I'm not holding my breath on that, but hope springs eternal.)



And thus, it is so.


----------



## Chgowiz (Feb 22, 2010)

Please add another to the "breakfast" list... as long as there will be massive amounts of coffee available


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like I have a number of breakfast coupons again.  Supposedly only one per table (though they've ignored this in the past) and its buy one breakfast and two drinks, receive a second breakfast for $0.99.  In case I cannot make it, I'll have to coordinate with someone so I can pass them along.  People just need to order on checks in twos.  (And if they are going to deny using the coupons if the tables are together, I'd suggest sitting in the same area and just moving the tables apart.  )


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 23, 2010)

If any of my players would like to switch characters, and take over the role of Ombert, the fighter, you're more than welcome to.

First one to post in the thread gets first dibs!


----------



## Paul_Klein (Feb 23, 2010)

You know what? I think I will take Ombert. My limited 4E experience and no Cleric experience has gotten me a tad anxious. I think a fighter will do well for me. 

Besides, Ombert wouldn't want an incompetent idiot for a Cleric, now would he?

EDIT: On second thought, just let the last person to fill the slot decide, or someone else... I can go either way.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2010)

Paul_Klein said:


> Besides, Ombert wouldn't want an incompetent idiot for a Cleric, now would he?





If you switch with Trev, what choice will he have? 


_Bazinga_ - Sheldon Cooper (The Big Bang Theory)


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2010)

Chgowiz said:


> Please add another to the "breakfast" list... as long as there will be massive amounts of coffee available



Added. They bring you a whole carafe!



Paul_Klein said:


> You know what? I think I will take Ombert.



You got him.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 23, 2010)

So, since my game is probably going to fall through, if somebody wants to make me an offer for the private room, I'm open to negotiations.

I will probably, instead, be teaching Dominion and Pictaphone to any walk ins and strays who express interest.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 23, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> So, since my game is probably going to fall through, if somebody wants to make me an offer for the private room, I'm open to negotiations.
> 
> I will probably, instead, be teaching Dominion and Pictaphone to any walk ins and strays who express interest.




I'll gladly steal the private room from you.  Er.  I mean, negotiate it away from you....yes...exactly.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 24, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> So, since my game is probably going to fall through, if somebody wants to make me an offer for the private room, I'm open to negotiations.
> 
> I will probably, instead, be teaching Dominion and Pictaphone to any walk ins and strays who express interest.




I've got one seat open in my Atomic Highway game, if you are interested. What could be better than a shopping trip to a radioactive death mall?


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> I'll gladly steal the private room from you.  Er.  I mean, negotiate it away from you....yes...exactly.



Steel cage match?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 24, 2010)

Buzz, if Nev is giving up his table, would you like me to run another slot of Keep on the Borderlands?  This way, we are covered with an event.  (I am still surprised how quickly the first slot opened up.)

As Ronin84 expressed interest in the earlier event, maybe he would want to check on a later session. 

Buzz, let me know what you want.  If I do run another slot, it will free up a space in an afternoon game - namely "The Dungeon of Akban,"  run by Chgowiz.  So, let me know.


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2010)

William Ronald said:


> Buzz, let me know what you want.  If I do run another slot, it will free up a space in an afternoon game - namely "The Dungeon of Akban,"  run by Chgowiz.  So, let me know.



Thansk for the offer, William. Let's hold off for now and see how the week progresses. We can alway shunt walk-ins to Nev's game.


----------



## Chgowiz (Feb 24, 2010)

Question for those of you who are playing in my OD&D/Sword & Wizardry game... (I'll take my question to a separate thread to not pollute the game signup thread.)


----------



## Indigo Twilight (Feb 25, 2010)

My friend won't be able to make it to the game day.  Please remove ken from the star wars game and from Trev's 4E game.

I guess I'll just have to have more fun to make up for him!


----------



## Paul_Klein (Feb 25, 2010)

If you'd allow it, my girlfriend would like to take the now vacant Star Wars slot


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2010)

Indigo Twilight said:


> My friend won't be able to make it to the game day.  Please remove ken from the star wars game and from Trev's 4E game.



Noted. Hopefully he can make it next time.



Paul_Klein said:


> If you'd allow it, my girlfriend would like to take the now vacant Star Wars slot



Added. The SW event remains full.


----------



## Crisp64 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Iriaebor Intrigue 2: Once More, with Twice the Collateral Damage!*

Alex and I would like to join, no 4.0 experience so be kind... please!

Alex - Saevel
Chris - Erdan

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Crisp64 said:


> Alex and I would like to join, no 4.0 experience so be kind... please!
> 
> Alex - Saevel
> Chris - Erdan
> ...



Added. Welcome to ENworld, Chris!

Mr. Ambrose, your table is once again full.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Reservation at LePeep: MADE! They are aware that we'll be asking for lots of separate checks. Ask for Games Plus!


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2010)

It's hard to imagine that at this time tomorrow I'll be stumbling down the street with a half-eaten plate of pancakes while late for the game I am running.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 26, 2010)

Especially since you did not order pancakes.


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2010)

Reidzilla said:


> Especially since you did not order pancakes.






_That's really why I'll be in such a hurry._


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Feb 26, 2010)

Fools! I have almost completed my maps for the D&D4E-Paranoia hybrid game. Then I will be ready to push your characters into an abattoir of betrayal, backstabbing, belittling, and other nasty terms that start with the letter B! 

Oh, and there will be laughter.  Laughter, I say!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> abattoir of betrayal



Man, I loved that album.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 26, 2010)

I apologize for the late notice, but it looks like I need to drop out of my games tomorrow, Buzz. Work is taking a lot longer to get through than I anticipated, and I'll need to put in a bunch of hours over the weekend. An well.


----------



## Fenril Knight (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had a sudden change in plans, I'd like to join you all for breakfast tomorrow, if its still open for joining ^^


----------



## strider1970 (Feb 26, 2010)

If there's a cancellation, I would like to join Slot 2, Game 6 in the afternoon (preferred) or Slot 1, Game 3 in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelleris said:


> I apologize for the late notice, but it looks like I need to drop out of my games tomorrow, Buzz. Work is taking a lot longer to get through than I anticipated, and I'll need to put in a bunch of hours over the weekend. An well.



Stink! Sorry, K. Hopefully we'll see you in June.



Fenril Knight said:


> I've had a sudden change in plans, I'd like to join you all for breakfast tomorrow, if its still open for joining ^^



Absolutely! You're in.



strider1970 said:


> If there's a cancellation, I would like to join Slot 2, Game 6 in the afternoon (preferred) or Slot 1, Game 3 in the morning. Thanks!



Welcome to ENWorld, Strider1970!

I've put you in afternoon game 6 (my D&D event), but morning game 3 is still full. There are seats available in the morning games of InSpectres, Pathfinder, and 44, if you'd like to try them. Otherwise, you play roulette tomorrow morning.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

FYI: We've got a total of 46 attendees right now, assuming no ill fortune. If we get a few walk-ins, that'll push us towards 50, which is a very healthy Gameday! Let's just hope we can keep the noise down.


----------



## strider1970 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Buzz. I'm looking forward to the afternoon game.


----------



## Lothos (Feb 27, 2010)

I hate to be bringer of bad intestines, but sadly it looks like I will miss this gameday entirely. C'est la vie, as they say. 

Hopefully June won't bring me half as much trouble.


----------



## Axegrrl (Feb 27, 2010)

Our cat is sick and we need to get him to a vet, so hawkshadow's and my morning spots are now open. I'm hoping we'll still be able to do the afternoon session. 

If y'all have any vet suggestions in the Games Plus area, they'd be appreciated.


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2010)

Lothos said:


> I hate to be bringer of bad intestines, but sadly it looks like I will miss this gameday entirely. C'est la vie, as they say.
> 
> Hopefully June won't bring me half as much trouble.



Sorry, Lothos. Keeping fingers crossed for June!

*strider1970*, you now have a spot in t he morning SWSE event.



Axegrrl said:


> Our cat is sick and we need to get him to a vet, so hawkshadow's and my morning spots are now open. I'm hoping we'll still be able to do the afternoon session.



Stink! I hope kitty is okay, and that we see you in the PM.


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a good chance I'll be running late tomorrow.  Hate to say, so people in the morning game of Star Wars feel free to start with out me, and or give away my spot.  I won't hold it against any of you.  Real life just getting in the way.




Side note, if that ... next to Ninjacat's supernatural game is an opening, I am hoping Waterdhavian will be free to take it.


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll let the SWSE table know, enigma1122. Godspeed!

Okay, folks. I'm gonna hit the road. See you all in a couple hours!


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2010)

See you there!


----------



## Axegrrl (Feb 27, 2010)

We do plan to be there for the 3:30 session.


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some pics from the gameday so far -

2010-02-27 Chicago Gameday 25

Including the epic battle for the fortress town of Crestfall -





*edit* Added the afternoon photos, too.

My thanks to Buzz and Curt for organizing yet another successful gameday.  Great fun!

My heartfelt thanks to my morning game players, you all battle strong and the ending was really a squeaker.  Congrats to all the players on their acumen and good sportsmanship!  Thanks!

Excellent second slot, too.  Great players at the table and special thanks to Chgowiz for running an excellent game!  If I don't game with you sooner, see you at GaryCon II.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 28, 2010)

Another one for the books!

Thanks as always to our gracious hosts at Games Plus.

Thanks to Mark for running an ENORMOUS minis game that was a delightful mix of siege warfare and player on player combat.

HUGE thanks to my players for putting up with my DMing.  I hope you enjoyed a high level romp through Iriaebor, though you only got to see about one room worth of it.  Still cannot believe that battle lasted so long!  In spite of that though, I was thoroughly impressed by your tactical use of your powers and the environment.

(Next time I use my "iconic characters," it's gonna be a flashback episode to the heroic tier  )


----------



## strider1970 (Feb 28, 2010)

Buzz, thanks for putting all this together and for running a great 4e game. I had a blast. And thanks to everybody else in our game too (Josh, Tom, Stuart and Chris). It was nice having a laugh and playing D&D again and getting more experience with 4e. 

If you guys ever need another player for a game don't hesitate to drop me a line and let me know.

Long live Helkin Sheepherder! 

Paul


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 28, 2010)

Woooooooooo, GameDAY!!!


Man, now I'm sad it's all over and we have to wait until June for another one, heh. (I obviously love it there, as I ran a six hour game, oops...after starting a half hour late! Sorry, Curt & crew! And to anyone I kept up too late. *sheepish*)

It truly WAS a great time, though...resisting assimilation was fun (even if my wonky probability warping ability was messing the dice over something *fierce*...), and three-quarters of us made it out! Awesome! 44: AGoAF was a lot of fun, even if it could use more examples or a clearer explanation of the mechanic flow, or something (our collective caffeine deficiency wasn't helping, either.) Thanks, Buzz, and Laurie, Jeff, and Kevin, for narrative fun.

And the latest _Supernatural_ adventure was a blast! Thanks, Gang (Nat, Laurie, Kelly, Nick, Spot, Jim, and John), for rolling with the punches and muddling through the confusion...sorry the pace went from slow to slow to medium to slow to HurryTheHeckUpCuzWeRanOutOfTimeSomeWhileBack, oops. You caught most of the clues, usually just a moment too late...which works out perfectly to ramp the tension up, heh. I wish we could have drawn out the dramatic campaign-changing climactic moment of the end a little, but I had already run WAY over, sorry.

We'll just have to wait and see what the future brings for our stalwart crew. Carry On, Wayward Hunters...

And Thanks As Always to Buzz for organizing everything, and of course to Curt and the Games Plus crew for hosting us. I'm already looking forward to next time!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, buzz, for organizing another successful gameday. And thanks to everyone who came out, GMs and players alike. Sorry I had to bail so early, but I was not feeling well.

Hope to see many of you at the next World Wide D&D Day, March 20. Also the new Wednesday Night D&D Encounters starting March 17.


----------



## buzz (Feb 28, 2010)

First, the numbers...

Based on the sign-in sheet, I'm 99% confident we hit 50 attendees. Add some of the walk-ins I was aware of, and we were probably at 51-52 if not more. All told, this was the biggest Gameday we've had in a while, and probably *the second-biggest Chicago Gameday ever*. BOOYAH!

I think this was partly just due to kismet, but I also believe getting involved with the RPGChicago Meetups group also helped us a quite a bit. Ergo, I want to thank Michael (i.e., Chgowiz) for reaching out to me and Nate Scheidler for pimping us on the RPGChicago site and mailing list.

So, big Gameday thanks to:


Games Plus for being such gracious hosts; I hope sales were good on Saturday!
 All of our GM volunteers for running games
 All of our attendees for coming out to play games on a cold February day
 My _44_ players for putting up with horrible dice karma (and probably also my rules inexperience)
 My 4e players for their patience in whittling down the bajillion-hp dragonborn boss monster
 Mark for documenting the day and then posting pics, as well as for the coupons!
 Laurie for buying me a soda 

I had a great time, and I hope I'll see all of you (and more) come Gameday 26 on June 12th.


----------



## strider1970 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bajillion indeed


----------



## Chgowiz (Mar 1, 2010)

Buzz, that's awesome-sauce! I'm glad to hear it went over so well. Thanks to Rich @ Games Plus for providing the paints/brushes and mats for the painting demo - it was great to see adults and kids painting. We really need a picture of the mutant ogre-thing that was painted by a 6 year old... it would make a great post-apocalypse monster.

Everything was really well done and thanks to everyone who joined in my two events. I hope to see you all in June - I'm thinking I'll run just the minis event again - running two sessions wore me out.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 1, 2010)

Good times, as usual! Thanks to Buzz and Plus and all my fellow players. Seeya next time!


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to Buzz for organizing the Gameday and the fine people at Games Plus for being such gracious hosts.

I would also like to thank my players for a fun morning game, even though we had some last minute cancellations.  Thanks to Chgowiz for his old style event which was  a lot of fun.  

I am already looking forward to the next Gameday!


----------

